# Game Server / Home Server / File Server



## tycoonbob

Great links.









I say go for the C1100. Minecraft is single threaded (at least it was the last I checked) so those additional 2 cores per CPU don't really matter. Also, Minecraft loves RAM so definitely go with the C1100 that has 72GB of RAM. With the money you saved, buy an SSD as your Minecraft drive (or a couple 15K SAS drives to put in RAID 10).

Heck, with 72GB of RAM you could easily build out a RAMdisk for your Minecraft worlds and run them from there, while backing them up to spindle drives.

I also recommend using MineOS CRUX as your OS for your Minecraft VM. You can manage your worlds, backups, start/stop, and even create RAMdisks all from a web GUI. So nice.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tycoonbob*
> 
> Great links.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I say go for the C1100. Minecraft is single threaded (at least it was the last I checked) so those additional 2 cores per CPU don't really matter. Also, Minecraft loves RAM so definitely go with the C1100 that has 72GB of RAM. With the money you saved, buy an SSD as your Minecraft drive (or a couple 15K SAS drives to put in RAID 10).
> 
> Heck, with 72GB of RAM you could easily build out a RAMdisk for your Minecraft worlds and run them from there, while backing them up to spindle drives.
> 
> I also recommend using MineOS CRUX as your OS for your Minecraft VM. You can manage your worlds, backups, start/stop, and even create RAMdisks all from a web GUI. So nice.


Would the system be fine with a VM of windows home server 2011?


----------



## tycoonbob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> Would the system be fine with a VM of windows home server 2011?


Of course. Use the hypervisor of your choice (I prefer Hyper-V if there aare any Windows VMs) and you can run up to 30 modest VMs with that server. Tons of smaller Linux based VMs if you wanted.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tycoonbob*
> 
> Of course. Use the hypervisor of your choice (I prefer Hyper-V if there aare any Windows VMs) and you can run up to 30 modest VMs with that server. Tons of smaller Linux based VMs if you wanted.


Ok, Looks like I will be getting this instead of a new monitor. Do you think I should go for the model with dual 6 cores and 72 GB of ram for expandability or the one with dual 4 cores and 72 GB of ram?


----------



## xNovax

Here are my options.

1

2

3

4

5

Which should I go with? I don't know about multiple nodes, it just seems like it would be more work to set up and have running.


----------



## xNovax

Should I get a rack at first?


----------



## tycoonbob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> Ok, Looks like I will be getting this instead of a new monitor. Do you think I should go for the model with dual 6 cores and 72 GB of ram for expandability or the one with dual 4 cores and 72 GB of ram?


For hosting a few VMs and Minecraft servers, save the money and go with the quad cores. Keep in mind that these CPUs have hyperthreading, so that's 8 cores but 16 threads. The six cores are nice, and give you a total of 12 cores and 24 threads, but you don't exactly NEED them for what you are doing, I promise. If you want to spend the extra money, go for it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> Here are my options.
> 
> 1
> 
> 2
> 
> 3
> 
> 4
> 
> 5
> 
> Which should I go with? I don't know about multiple nodes, it just seems like it would be more work to set up and have running.


Well first off, 4 and 5 are the same thing. The difference is that #4 has a $45 shipping cost, and #5 does not. I also don't recommend #2 because it uses the X5560. The great thing about using the Xeon L5520 is they are low power CPUs.
So it comes down to 1, 3, and 5. I like the C6100s, and it's pretty much like having 4 C1100s, but they share a single PSU and they only have 3 drives each. For my C1100s, I like to have a 60GB SSD (OS), 500GB SSD (high IOPS for VMs), 2 x 3TB 7200RPM drives (RAID 1 for local backups, and low IOPS VMs), so for me the C6100 isn't an option.

That leaves #1 and #3. They are the same except for the CPU.I assure you that #1 will have more power than you will known what to do with, and it can be easy to think that you want the six core. The six core has a slightly slower clock speed, and for single threaded applications (such as Minecraft) that will make a difference. If you feel like paying $230 more to gain 4 more cores (8 more threads), and don't mind the slightly lower clock speed, go for #3. I still say go for #1 though, the price for what you are getting just cannot be beat.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> Should I get a rack at first?


Only if you want one. My C1100s are not in a rack currently, but they will be eventually. If you want a rack, be patient and watch Craigslist in your area (if you live in a larger area). You could even get build a Lack Rack for it since it's just a little 1U server.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tycoonbob*
> 
> For hosting a few VMs and Minecraft servers, save the money and go with the quad cores. Keep in mind that these CPUs have hyperthreading, so that's 8 cores but 16 threads. The six cores are nice, and give you a total of 12 cores and 24 threads, but you don't exactly NEED them for what you are doing, I promise. If you want to spend the extra money, go for it.
> Well first off, 4 and 5 are the same thing. The difference is that #4 has a $45 shipping cost, and #5 does not. I also don't recommend #2 because it uses the X5560. The great thing about using the Xeon L5520 is they are low power CPUs.
> So it comes down to 1, 3, and 5. I like the C6100s, and it's pretty much like having 4 C1100s, but they share a single PSU and they only have 3 drives each. For my C1100s, I like to have a 60GB SSD (OS), 500GB SSD (high IOPS for VMs), 2 x 3TB 7200RPM drives (RAID 1 for local backups, and low IOPS VMs), so for me the C6100 isn't an option.
> 
> That leaves #1 and #3. They are the same except for the CPU.I assure you that #1 will have more power than you will known what to do with, and it can be easy to think that you want the six core. The six core has a slightly slower clock speed, and for single threaded applications (such as Minecraft) that will make a difference. If you feel like paying $230 more to gain 4 more cores (8 more threads), and don't mind the slightly lower clock speed, go for #3. I still say go for #1 though, the price for what you are getting just cannot be beat.
> Only if you want one. My C1100s are not in a rack currently, but they will be eventually. If you want a rack, be patient and watch Craigslist in your area (if you live in a larger area). You could even get build a Lack Rack for it since it's just a little 1U server.


Im looking at this

Rack

Also sorry about 4 and 5 I just realized.


----------



## tycoonbob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> Im looking at this
> 
> Rack
> 
> Also sorry about 4 and 5 I just realized.


Honestly, a rack is a rack. Seeing how you are in Canada is that is local pickup in Maryland, I don't see that being logical for you to go get, and even if shipping was free, $320 for a 42U is expensive when you can get used ones on Craigslist for like $100.


----------



## xNovax

How loud do you think the server will be?


----------



## tycoonbob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> How loud do you think the server will be?


It can be considered loud at first start up, but after about 4.5 minutes it really quiets down. Do I think you want to run it in your bedroom? No. A closet, basement, or home office? Not a problem. My custom storage server is louder than my C1100s, so I think they are pretty calm (but definitely not silent). Here is a video I made that might give you some insight:


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tycoonbob*
> 
> It can be considered loud at first start up, but after about 4.5 minutes it really quiets down. Do I think you want to run it in your bedroom? No. A closet, basement, or home office? Not a problem. My custom storage server is louder than my C1100s, so I think they are pretty calm (but definitely not silent). Here is a video I made that might give you some insight:


Ok, that should be fine. It is going into a computer room so it should be fine. I just didn't want a blender going on in my computer room.


----------



## xNovax

I can't decide. I am going to get either of these.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/200940792426?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200943931581&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123

The first one will be all I need for a long long long time but it is twice the money and has less RAM per computer.


----------



## tycoonbob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> I can't decide. I am going to get either of these.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/200940792426?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200943931581&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123
> 
> The first one will be all I need for a long long long time but it is twice the money and has less RAM per computer.


If you plan on running all 4 nodes of the C6100, keep in mind that you only have 3 drives per. That's my biggest problem.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tycoonbob*
> 
> If you plan on running all 4 nodes of the C6100, keep in mind that you only have 3 drives per. That's my biggest problem.


Can you not get an external HDD server for it?


----------



## badboy2020

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> Can you not get an external HDD server for it?


You can easily, but speeds will be slower while transferring data. I like everything to be internal, so I dont have to worry about extra parts, but that is completely up to you!
Also If I was you, I would save $145, and get this one, http://www.ebay.com/itm/DELL-POWEREDGE-C6100-XS23-TY3-2U-4-x-HOT-PLUG-NODES-8-x-2-26GHz-QC-L5520-96GB-/121145333519?pt=COMP_EN_Servers&hash=item1c34d3170f.
Unless you are for certain you are going to need 32gb per node. I know it wouldnt be for a minecraft server, because you would need higher bandwidth before you hit that ram cap, but then again I only have a vague idea on what you are wanting to do.
Thanks,

Steve


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badboy2020*
> 
> You can easily, but speeds will be slower while transferring data. I like everything to be internal, so I dont have to worry about extra parts, but that is completely up to you!
> Also If I was you, I would save $145, and get this one, http://www.ebay.com/itm/DELL-POWEREDGE-C6100-XS23-TY3-2U-4-x-HOT-PLUG-NODES-8-x-2-26GHz-QC-L5520-96GB-/121145333519?pt=COMP_EN_Servers&hash=item1c34d3170f.
> Unless you are for certain you are going to need 32gb per node. I know it wouldnt be for a minecraft server, because you would need higher bandwidth before you hit that ram cap, but then again I only have a vague idea on what you are wanting to do.
> Thanks,
> 
> Steve


What about something like this for storage?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/130949270450


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badboy2020*
> 
> You can easily, but speeds will be slower while transferring data. I like everything to be internal, so I dont have to worry about extra parts, but that is completely up to you!
> Also If I was you, I would save $145, and get this one, http://www.ebay.com/itm/DELL-POWEREDGE-C6100-XS23-TY3-2U-4-x-HOT-PLUG-NODES-8-x-2-26GHz-QC-L5520-96GB-/121145333519?pt=COMP_EN_Servers&hash=item1c34d3170f.
> Unless you are for certain you are going to need 32gb per node. I know it wouldnt be for a minecraft server, because you would need higher bandwidth before you hit that ram cap, but then again I only have a vague idea on what you are wanting to do.
> Thanks,
> 
> Steve


I want to be able to run Windows Home Server 2011 for home use, have multiple minecraft servers running concurrently, and be able to experiment with some vms.


----------



## tycoonbob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> What about something like this for storage?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/130949270450


Yeah, that's a cheap storage container. But that storage chassis is for Fibre Channel hard drives and Fibre Channel networking. You would have to buy a Fibre Channel switch and adapters for each node of the C6100, and you are talking a lot of money for all of that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> I want to be able to run Windows Home Server 2011 for home use, have multiple minecraft servers running concurrently, and be able to experiment with some vms.


You would definitely be able to do that with the C1100 with 72GB of RAM, which is still my recommendation.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tycoonbob*
> 
> Yeah, that's a cheap storage container. But that storage chassis is for Fibre Channel hard drives and Fibre Channel networking. You would have to buy a Fibre Channel switch and adapters for each node of the C6100, and you are talking a lot of money for all of that.
> You would definitely be able to do that with the C1100 with 72GB of RAM, which is still my recommendation.


How do I expand my storage on the C1100?


----------



## tycoonbob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> How do I expand my storage on the C1100?


Direct Attached Storage or Network Attached Storage, is the easiest way. You could buy a pre-built NAS from Synology, Thecus, Drobo, QNAP, etc and just put that on your network and use that for the C1100.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tycoonbob*
> 
> Direct Attached Storage or Network Attached Storage, is the easiest way. You could buy a pre-built NAS from Synology, Thecus, Drobo, QNAP, etc and just put that on your network and use that for the C1100.


Thats one of the reasons I want to go with the server. I want to stay away from the prebuilt NAS.


----------



## xNovax

I think I am going to pull the trigger on this. http://www.ebay.com/itm/DELL-POWEREDGE-C1100-1U-2x-XEON-X5560-2-8GHZ-CPUS-72GB-MEMORY-4x-HDD-TRAYS-/171012929907?pt=COMP_EN_Servers&hash=item27d12a3973

It has higher clocked CPUs and it does not have any nodes.


----------



## xNovax

Gah, I can't decide.


----------



## xNovax

Ok here are the options

I am going to get a storage server and a game / vm server. So please give your opinion on which match.

Choose 1 Game / VM server
A
B

Choose 1 Storage Server
1
2
3


----------



## tycoonbob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> Ok here are the options
> 
> I am going to get a storage server and a game / vm server. So please give your opinion on which match.
> 
> Choose 1 Game / VM server
> A
> B
> 
> Choose 1 Storage Server
> 1
> 2
> 3


I say B for the servers, simply because the CPUs are less power hungry, and it's cheaper. I don't think you will notice the performance gain, but you might, but I'm sure you will notice the difference in power draw.

As far as storage, check out the SGI Rackable storage servers on eBay. Some pretty decent 16 bay servers/chassis, for like $300.


----------



## badboy2020

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> Ok here are the options
> 
> I am going to get a storage server and a game / vm server. So please give your opinion on which match.
> 
> Choose 1 Game / VM server
> A
> B
> 
> Choose 1 Storage Server
> 1
> 2
> 3


WHOA! Lets take it back here for a minute. Lets just do some math real quick. Earlier in the thread you said you were going to run multiple minecraft servers. Okay great! If you did a vanilla, bukkit, canary, and some random server. You would need a decent amount of ram for each server. Lets say 2gb each. There is 8gb of ram right there.
Now we got the game server part done lets move on.

Lets talk about VM server, easy enough. You are going to need a nice decent size SSD for the VM's, basically you are looking for a solid state with high read/write and high IOPS. I would recommend something over 200gb SSD. How about ram? Say you are going to be running 5 VM's simultaneously, and your Main OS, we will allocate 4gb of ram to that. You give each VM 4gb's of ram. Thats 24gb of Ram! Now you are going to need the CPU power, which the dual CPU is the best option. Great now we have a good thought on what we are going to be doing there, and you are only at 32gb of, you have a TON of ram to play with, lets talk about storage server.

Nice simple rule about storage server, only buy space you need at the moment. if you buy 12tb of space, you might not even fill the hard drive for the first year of owning all of them. You are just waisting money letting it sit there basically doing nothing. by the time you need to buy more storage the prices might go down, and the storage cap might go up, so you are saving money in the long run. Storage servers are a no brainer really, just need a simple OS, a nice file hierarchy, and space.
Looks like I have covered everything you wanting, I know the answer still has not been met, "what do I get?" .....Here is what I would do!

Buy this server: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DELL-POWEREDGE-C1100-1U-2x-XEON-L5520-2-26GHZ-CPUS-72GB-MEMORY-4x-HDD-TRAYS-/200943931581?
Buy this for your Main OS and VM's: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226226
Buy this for storage: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822178338

Run Windows server 2012.
Then for your minecraft servers run this http://minecraft.codeemo.com/index.html inside a VM
Then build your storage with what you need, remember file structure is key
Just place your server in a closet or something, and then use RDP to get into it from your main laptop or desktop.

There is no need for 2 separate server for what 1 server can easily do. its to much power waist, and going to be harder to manage.

Did I miss anything? Hope I helped!
Thanks,

Steve


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *badboy2020*
> 
> WHOA! Lets take it back here for a minute. Lets just do some math real quick. Earlier in the thread you said you were going to run multiple minecraft servers. Okay great! If you did a vanilla, bukkit, canary, and some random server. You would need a decent amount of ram for each server. Lets say 2gb each. There is 8gb of ram right there.
> Now we got the game server part done lets move on.
> 
> Lets talk about VM server, easy enough. You are going to need a nice decent size SSD for the VM's, basically you are looking for a solid state with high read/write and high IOPS. I would recommend something over 200gb SSD. How about ram? Say you are going to be running 5 VM's simultaneously, and your Main OS, we will allocate 4gb of ram to that. You give each VM 4gb's of ram. Thats 24gb of Ram! Now you are going to need the CPU power, which the dual CPU is the best option. Great now we have a good thought on what we are going to be doing there, and you are only at 32gb of, you have a TON of ram to play with, lets talk about storage server.
> 
> Nice simple rule about storage server, only buy space you need at the moment. if you buy 12tb of space, you might not even fill the hard drive for the first year of owning all of them. You are just waisting money letting it sit there basically doing nothing. by the time you need to buy more storage the prices might go down, and the storage cap might go up, so you are saving money in the long run. Storage servers are a no brainer really, just need a simple OS, a nice file hierarchy, and space.
> Looks like I have covered everything you wanting, I know the answer still has not been met, "what do I get?" .....Here is what I would do!
> 
> Buy this server: http://www.ebay.com/itm/DELL-POWEREDGE-C1100-1U-2x-XEON-L5520-2-26GHZ-CPUS-72GB-MEMORY-4x-HDD-TRAYS-/200943931581?
> Buy this for your Main OS and VM's: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226226
> Buy this for storage: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822178338
> 
> Run Windows server 2012.
> Then for your minecraft servers run this http://minecraft.codeemo.com/index.html inside a VM
> Then build your storage with what you need, remember file structure is key
> Just place your server in a closet or something, and then use RDP to get into it from your main laptop or desktop.
> 
> There is no need for 2 separate server for what 1 server can easily do. its to much power waist, and going to be harder to manage.
> 
> Did I miss anything? Hope I helped!
> Thanks,
> 
> Steve


I can get away with one server if I can get more hard drive space, that is why I wanted to go with two.


----------



## xNovax

Also I already have Windows Server 2012 Standard and I am bidding on a DELL POWERCONNECT 2724 24-PORT MANAGED GIGABIT ETHERNET SWITCH.


----------



## xNovax

I purchased the C1100. I am going to see how it works and if I need more power or storage I will pick up another server. Thank you for all of the help. I will be posting pictures and my thoughts once I receive it.


----------



## xNovax

Can I install ESXi on a usb stick then just have a 360gb or so ssd for vms. Then store everything else on a couple storage drives?


----------



## jibesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> Can I install ESXi on a usb stick then just have a 360gb or so ssd for vms. Then store everything else on a couple storage drives?


Yea you can install ESXi on a USB drive and use other drives as VM Datastores.


----------



## xNovax

Do you recommend any drives?


----------



## jibesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> Do you recommend any drives?


I typically use a 4GB USB 3.0 patriot memory or kingston drive but really almost any 2gb/4gb usb 2 or 3 drive detected by the bios should work fine.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jibesh*
> 
> I typically use a 4GB USB 3.0 patriot memory or kingston drive but really almost any 2gb/4gb usb 2 or 3 drive detected by the bios should work fine.


What about the VM Drives and some storage drives?


----------



## jibesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> What about the VM Drives and some storage drives?


In my current C1100, I have a 90GB OCZ SSD for the OS (Windows Server 2012), a Samsung 840 500GB SSD for the VMs, and 150GB WD VR for spare storage.

It all really depends on your storage needs. Probably a 256GB SSD for OS/VMs and 3 x 2TB or 3TB drives for your file server / backups. I prefer Toshiba (Hitachi/HGST) drives but Seagate drives aren't bad either.


----------



## xNovax

Can I use a hdd for the VM drive at first because I cannot afford a 500Gb ssd right now.


----------



## jibesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> Can I use a hdd for the VM drive at first because I cannot afford a 500Gb ssd right now.


Yea you should be fine doing that. You can pick up a 120GB SSD for less than $100 and be fine with that as well.

Lol didn't say you would need a 500GB SSD; just saying that's what I had in mine.


----------



## tycoonbob

Yeah, I use a 60GB SSD for my OS, a 500GB 840 SSD for high IOPs workloads, and a pair of Toshiba DT01ACA300 (3TB 7200RPM) drive in a Storage Spaces Mirror for Replica and low IOPs workloads.


----------



## xNovax

Should I use windows server 2012 or should I use ESXi?


----------



## tycoonbob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> Should I use windows server 2012 or should I use ESXi?


Depends if you want to use Hyper-V or ESXi. What kind of workloads will you be running? Mostly (or all) Windows? Hyper-V. If you plan to run several *nix VMs, other than RHEL, CentOS, SuSE, or Deb...then ESXi.


----------



## xNovax

I think I will experiment with ESXi first then if I need to I will register the Windows Server.


----------



## xNovax

Should I get a multiple port network cards so I can do 4G teaming?


----------



## xNovax

How did you install Windows Server 2012 onto the C1100?


----------



## jibesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> How did you install Windows Server 2012 onto the C1100?


Create a bootable USB drive using the Windows Server 2012 ISO and a 4GB USB thumbdrive.

This article walks you through the process of creating the bootable USB drive.

http://blogs.technet.com/b/bobh/archive/2012/09/04/the-simplest-was-to-create-a-bootable-windows-server-2012-or-windows-8-usb-key.aspx


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jibesh*
> 
> Create a bootable USB drive using the Windows Server 2012 ISO and a 4GB USB thumbdrive.
> 
> This article walks you through the process of creating the bootable USB drive.
> 
> http://blogs.technet.com/b/bobh/archive/2012/09/04/the-simplest-was-to-create-a-bootable-windows-server-2012-or-windows-8-usb-key.aspx


I don't have the ISO all I have is the disk. :/

Can I get the ISO off of the disk?


----------



## jibesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> I don't have the ISO all I have is the disk. :/
> 
> Can I get the ISO off of the disk?


Use a DVD copy program and create an ISO file for the DVD.


----------



## jibesh

You can use this tool here and make the USB drive directly from the DVD i believe.

http://www.askvg.com/a-bootable-usb-utility-to-create-bootable-usb-drive-to-install-windows-vista-server-2008-and-7/


----------



## tiro_uspsss

those Dell's are so cheap *wimper* oh so jelly!


----------



## LockoutNex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> I don't have the ISO all I have is the disk. :/
> 
> Can I get the ISO off of the disk?


Use Img Burn if you need a ripper: http://www.imgburn.com/


----------



## xNovax

Got it installed. Thank you for the help.


----------



## xNovax

:/ The server is booting to a single blinking white line. It will not boot. What should I do?


----------



## jibesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> :/ The server is booting to a single blinking white line. It will not boot. What should I do?


Make sure your boot drive is the first priority for hard drives in the BIOS.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jibesh*
> 
> Make sure your boot drive is the first priority for hard drives in the BIOS.


I can't get into the bios. When the menu pops up saying that if I press F11 it will open the boot menu, I press F11 and it skips past the menu.


----------



## jibesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> I can't get into the bios. When the menu pops up saying that if I press F11 it will open the boot menu, I press F11 and it skips past the menu.


Press F2 during POST.


----------



## xNovax

Thank you. It worked.


----------



## xNovax

Some how all of the boot options were disabled.


----------



## xNovax

Im having problems with getting networking in Linux. I have tried Ubuntu Desktop and Server, MineOS Crux, and MineOS Turnkey. All of them have limited or no networking.


----------



## The_Rocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> Im having problems with getting networking in Linux. I have tried Ubuntu Desktop and Server, MineOS Crux, and MineOS Turnkey. All of them have limited or no networking.


You have to enable onboot networking. In Red Hat/Centos/Fedora this is done with ifconfig. In "/etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/" there will be a file called "ifcfg-eth0" or similar (where eth0 is the interface name).

Open this file with a text editor and you can set the TCP/IP options such as static addressing, DHCP and most importantly the "onboot" parameter which needs to be set to 'yes'.

Configure this file and restart the network service. "service network restart".


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Rocker*
> 
> You have to enable onboot networking. In Red Hat/Centos/Fedora this is done with ifconfig. In "/etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/" there will be a file called "ifcfg-eth0" or similar (where eth0 is the interface name).
> 
> Open this file with a text editor and you can set the TCP/IP options such as static addressing, DHCP and most importantly the "onboot" parameter which needs to be set to 'yes'.
> 
> Configure this file and restart the network service. "service network restart".


I will try that and see what it does.

One more question. When the evaluation for ESXi ends do I have to pay for it?


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Rocker*
> 
> You have to enable onboot networking. In Red Hat/Centos/Fedora this is done with ifconfig. In "/etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/" there will be a file called "ifcfg-eth0" or similar (where eth0 is the interface name).
> 
> Open this file with a text editor and you can set the TCP/IP options such as static addressing, DHCP and most importantly the "onboot" parameter which needs to be set to 'yes'.
> 
> Configure this file and restart the network service. "service network restart".


This is in Ubuntu. There is a etc folder but no Sysconfig folder. Sorry I am a Linux/Ubuntu noob.


----------



## cones

If you are using Ubuntu which is Debian based the above won't work. Yes Ubuntu has the /etc folder. If you're in using Ubuntu and you have no network access try the command "ifconfig" and you should have atleast two devices lo and eth*. The lo is you loopback device and eth* will be your network card. Both of them should have an IP address, lo probably will be 127.0.0 something like that and eth* will be an address from your router. If you don't have any eth* try the command "sudo ifconfog -l" and it should list the detected network devices.

Edit: the * should be a number probably 0.


----------



## xNovax

I am getting a little bit confused. I want to go with the cheapest option that will fit my needs for an OS. I have a copy/license for Windows Server 2012 Standard. I am running an evaluation of ESXi. I like the simplicity of ESXi but I will be limited down to 32 Gb of ram. I have tried windows server 2012 and I have had some trouble with it. Should I move everything over to Windows Server 2012 before the evaluation for ESXi ends and then just try to get help on here for it.

Sorry if this does not make sense. I have had a busy day. I will edit the post tomorrow to try to make more sense.


----------



## tiro_uspsss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> I am getting a little bit confused. I want to go with the cheapest option that will fit my needs for an OS. I have a copy/license for Windows Server 2012 Standard. I am running an evaluation of ESXi. I like the simplicity of ESXi but I will be limited down to 32 Gb of ram. I have tried windows server 2012 and I have had some trouble with it. Should I move everything over to Windows Server 2012 before the evaluation for ESXi ends and then just try to get help on here for it.
> 
> Sorry if this does not make sense. I have had a busy day. I will edit the post tomorrow to try to make more sense.


Though wiki suggests otherwise, just be a little mindful of that Windows Server _2008 R2 Standard_ has a 32GB RAM limit. Wiki says that 2012 does not have this.. but you never know :/ have you installed 2012 standard by itself/normal? If so, did it see all the RAM?


----------



## Norse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> I am getting a little bit confused. I want to go with the cheapest option that will fit my needs for an OS. I have a copy/license for Windows Server 2012 Standard. I am running an evaluation of ESXi. I like the simplicity of ESXi but I will be limited down to 32 Gb of ram. I have tried windows server 2012 and I have had some trouble with it. Should I move everything over to Windows Server 2012 before the evaluation for ESXi ends and then just try to get help on here for it.
> 
> Sorry if this does not make sense. I have had a busy day. I will edit the post tomorrow to try to make more sense.


you can get a key for the ESXI trial via the vmware website once you log into your account you just are not allowed to use it for commercial purposes afaik


----------



## Sean Webster

What issue have you had with windows server 2012? It's been a breeze for me and like it a lot.


----------



## tycoonbob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiro_uspsss*
> 
> Though wiki suggests otherwise, just be a little mindful of that Windows Server _2008 R2 Standard_ has a 32GB RAM limit. Wiki says that 2012 does not have this.. but you never know :/ have you installed 2012 standard by itself/normal? If so, did it see all the RAM?


I'm not aware of that limitation in Server 2008 R2 Standard, but regardless 2008 R2 Standard was only licensed for the host and one guest, so it's unlikely that many people wanted to run a single VM on top of that with more than 32GB of RAM. I'm pretty sure, though, that the 32GB limit on 2008 R2 Standard was just a licensing limitation and not a technical limitation. I can confirm 110% that there is no technical limitations for hardware on Server 2012 (either version). In fact, the only difference between Server 2012 Standard and 2012 Datacenter is licensing. There is no technical differences between the two.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> What issue have you had with windows server 2012? It's been a breeze for me and like it a lot.


I have been having trouble trying to get drivers to a VM. I am also getting confused with all of the settings and tabs in it.


----------



## xNovax

Double Post


----------



## xNovax

Tripple Post.


----------



## xNovax

Quad Post... Sorry I am on the worst internet right now.


----------



## tycoonbob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> I have been having trouble trying to get drivers to a VM. I am also getting confused with all of the settings and tabs in it.


Trying to get drivers into your VMs? You shouldn't have to deal with drivers in a VM because the hardware for that VM is all emulated and those emulated hardware drivers are baked into Windows 2008R2/2012 as well as Windows 7/8.

As far as the settings and stuff, that's not an issue with Server 2012/Hyper-V, that's just a lack of understanding. You made it sound like something wasn't working for you. There are plenty of articles out there that can walk you through how to use/manage Hyper-V, if you search for them.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tycoonbob*
> 
> Trying to get drivers into your VMs? You shouldn't have to deal with drivers in a VM because the hardware for that VM is all emulated and those emulated hardware drivers are baked into Windows 2008R2/2012 as well as Windows 7/8.
> 
> As far as the settings and stuff, that's not an issue with Server 2012/Hyper-V, that's just a lack of understanding. You made it sound like something wasn't working for you. There are plenty of articles out there that can walk you through how to use/manage Hyper-V, if you search for them.


I could not get the VM to connect to the network. No matter what I did it would not work.

Also what does Windows Server 2012 Standards VM limit apply to? Is it for emulations of the Windows Server OS or like I am limited to the amount of other OS vms I can make.


----------



## tycoonbob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> I could not get the VM to connect to the network. No matter what I did it would not work.
> 
> Also what does Windows Server 2012 Standards VM limit apply to? Is it for emulations of the Windows Server OS or like I am limited to the amount of other OS vms I can make.


Technically, you can run any OS in a VM, but for official support it's any Windows OS, XP and above as well as CentOS, SLES, and RHEL. Hyper-V is a bare metal hypervisor. The only limits to the VMs you can run is how much RAM and/or CPU you have.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> I could not get the VM to connect to the network. No matter what I did it would not work.


what OS? Did you set up the network settings right?

when you make a VM with hyper V you have to choose your adapter:



Under network adapter it should have some sort of adapter set to use:



Quote:


> Also what does Windows Server 2012 Standards VM limit apply to? Is it for emulations of the Windows Server OS or like I am limited to the amount of other OS vms I can make.


You can do unlimited amounts of OSes in VMs, the licensing is just how many of server 2012 standard you can have up on top of your server 2012 standard OS. You can run inf # of linux distros and Windows OSes depending on activations keys.


----------



## tiro_uspsss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tycoonbob*
> 
> I'm not aware of that limitation in Server 2008 R2 Standard, but regardless 2008 R2 Standard was only licensed for the host and one guest, so it's unlikely that many people wanted to run a single VM on top of that with more than 32GB of RAM. I'm pretty sure, though, that the 32GB limit on 2008 R2 Standard was just a licensing limitation and not a technical limitation. I can confirm 110% that there is no technical limitations for hardware on Server 2012 (either version). In fact, the only difference between Server 2012 Standard and 2012 Datacenter is licensing. There is no technical differences between the two.


of course its not a tech limitation!







I found out the limitation the hard way







installed it on my main rig which has 48GB... only showed 32


----------



## xNovax

Ok when I get home I will reinstall windows server.

One more question. What do the Remote Desktop CAL and user CAL do?


----------



## tycoonbob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> Ok when I get home I will reinstall windows server.
> 
> One more question. What do the Remote Desktop CAL and user CAL do?


CAL = Client Access Licensing. Another licensing requirements on Microsoft's part, that only leads to technical limitations if you are running any Remote Desktop Services Roles/Features such as RDApps, RD Session hosts, or RD Virtualization Hosts (Think VDI or XenApp-esque abilities). You get 180 trial for these, but after that you have to input your TS/RD CAL license key.


----------



## levontraut

yeah at work we have loads of servers all over the place and the loudest part is the bootup. i have seem 20 servers been booted up at a single time and all i can say if you go deaf.

once they are up and running it is a lot better. i will see if i can get a picture of our small server room.


----------



## xNovax

I picked up a server rack yesterday. I will have to post some pictures.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> I picked up a server rack yesterday. I will have to post some pictures.


sweet!


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> sweet!


Im having trouble mounting the C1100 into it.







It looks like I didn't get the rackmount bars with mine even though it said I get them.


----------



## Sean Webster

pics?


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> pics?


I have to borrow my brothers camera, I broke my phone this morning by accident.


----------



## Sean Webster

wow, aren't you having bad luck?


----------



## xNovax




----------



## dir_d

What Host OS did you go for? I hope it was Server 2012, up to 2 windowss VMs and no Ram limit.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dir_d*
> 
> What Host OS did you go for? I hope it was Server 2012, up to 2 windowss VMs and no Ram limit.


Windows Server 2012.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*


sweet rack! I need to find one myself.

As for your rails, message the seller you bought it from. I just realized today after you stating you never got your rails that I hadn't received mine either. All I got was the mounts on the side of the case and not the part that bolts into the rack. lol I messaged the seller and he will be shipping mine out ASAP. Who did you order from? I got mine from this dude: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251269644666?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649 He has great customer service.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> sweet rack! I need to find one myself.
> 
> As for your rails, message the seller you bought it from. I just realized today after you stating you never got your rails that I hadn't received mine either. All I got was the mounts on the side of the case and not the part that bolts into the rack. lol I messaged the seller and he will be shipping mine out ASAP. Who did you order from? I got mine from this dude: http://www.ebay.com/itm/251269644666?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649 He has great customer service.


I got mine from a different place. I also have the thing that are on the server but not the things that go into the rack.


----------



## xNovax

I hope I can get some rack mounts.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> I hope I can get some rack mounts.


if your order was supposed to in the description then the seller has to send you them.


----------



## Norse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> I hope I can get some rack mounts.


Why not just get a rack shelf?


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> if your order was supposed to in the description then the seller has to send you them.


Problem is it went to my dads warehouse, and my brother picked it up when it was already removed from the box and he doesn't know if anything else was in the box.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Norse*
> 
> Why not just get a rack shelf?


Looking into something that the server just sits on.

This is what I have come across. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=281069931781&ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123


----------



## xNovax

Since the guy that I bought the server from does not seem to reply I have found a mount that the server just lays in. I will purchase one and see how it goes.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> Since the guy that I bought the server from does not seem to reply I have found a mount that the server just lays in. I will purchase one and see how it goes.












Sounds like my issue with the guy who shipped my SAS cables lol. I messaged him 2 days ago and no response.


----------



## jibesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> Since the guy that I bought the server from does not seem to reply I have found a mount that the server just lays in. I will purchase one and see how it goes.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like my issue with the guy who shipped my SAS cables lol. I messaged him 2 days ago and no response.


File a claim through eBay. This works for me. Might be able to get your money back through eBay's buyer protection.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jibesh*
> 
> File a claim through eBay. This works for me. Might be able to get your money back through eBay's buyer protection.


The server was an amazing deal. I don't want to return the server. Also I am not sure if my brother lost / didn't pick up the rack rails or if they were actually not shipped.


----------



## tycoonbob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> The server was an amazing deal. I don't want to return the server. Also I am not sure if my brother lost / didn't pick up the rack rails or if they were actually not shipped.


Yeah, my rails were shipped in the bottom of the box and not attached. It did have the piece attached to the side like yours has, but the other piece was NOT attached.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tycoonbob*
> 
> Yeah, my rails were shipped in the bottom of the box and not attached. It did have the piece attached to the side like yours has, but the other piece was NOT attached.


My brother must have lost them. Anyways I found some mounts for not too much. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Dell-Poweredge-C1100-1U-Rail-Kit-Screws-7M7CN-/121152793624


----------



## xNovax

Ok I have gotten my rails in the mail and installed them. It was pretty scary. The racks were to long so I had to modify them.

One question. Can I do RAID 10 on the DellC1100 stock without a raid card?


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> Ok I have gotten my rails in the mail and installed them. It was pretty scary. The racks were to long so I had to modify them.
> 
> One question. Can I do RAID 10 on the DellC1100 stock without a raid card?


You should be able to do RAID 10 with the onboard RAID chip. Change the SATA mode to RAID and then enter the Intel RAID config OROM and set it up.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> You should be able to do RAID 10 with the onboard RAID chip. Change the SATA mode to RAID and then enter the Intel RAID config OROM and set it up.


Once I have some more HDDs








I will try.

Another question. Any ideas why I would be getting no network connectivity in Ubuntu and Debian?


----------



## xNovax

It has to have something to do with my network upstairs because if I move the server downstairs it has no connectivity problems.


----------



## Sean Webster

how is it connected? Via. USB wifi? I have wired connection myself.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> how is it connected? Via. USB wifi? I have wired connection myself.


There is a LAN cable running up the stairs into a switch in the rack.


----------



## Sean Webster

is the cable bad? have you tried another? or another port? How long is the cable run?


----------



## xNovax

There is a 100 ft Cat6 cable running from the network divider downstairs up to my room, then the cable goes into a 8 port gigabit switch, from there 4 cat6 cables go to the server.

Its connected with 4 Cat6 Cables. :/. Also I am only having problems with Linux OS's. Ubuntu and Debian won't connect to anything but MineOS gets internet.


----------



## tycoonbob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> There is a 100 ft Cat6 cable running from the network divider downstairs up to my room, then the cable goes into a 8 port gigabit switch, from there 4 cat6 cables go to the server.
> 
> Its connected with 4 Cat6 Cables. :/. Also I am only having problems with Linux OS's. Ubuntu and Debian won't connect to anything but MineOS gets internet.


Are the Linux distros built in VMs? If so, you likely need to install the correct network drives/Integration Components. If they are VMs on Hyper-V, you need to install the OS with a Legacy Network Adapter instead, and once you have the IC installed, swap it out with the Synthetic. Or, Install CentOS 6.4. It includes Hyper-V drivers now (assuming it's not the minimal build).


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tycoonbob*
> 
> Are the Linux distros built in VMs? If so, you likely need to install the correct network drives/Integration Components. If they are VMs on Hyper-V, you need to install the OS with a Legacy Network Adapter instead, and once you have the IC installed, swap it out with the Synthetic. Or, Install CentOS 6.4. It includes Hyper-V drivers now (assuming it's not the minimal build).


So do I need to get a new network adapter?


----------



## cones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> So do I need to get a new network adapter?


That's only if the main os is virtualizing them. Can you give some more detail, it's hard to say whats wrong when we don't know what exactly your setup/issues are.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cones*
> 
> That's only if the main os is virtualizing them. Can you give some more detail, it's hard to say whats wrong when we don't know what exactly your setup/issues are.


Im at school right now. When I get home I will post the spec.


----------



## xNovax

The server has Windows Server 2012 Standard on it. Then I have a VM of Windows 7, another VM for Ubuntu, and a VM for Debian. Windows VMs have networking, all of my Linux VMs have no networking with the exception of MineOS Crux.


----------



## tycoonbob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> The server has Windows Server 2012 Standard on it. Then I have a VM of Windows 7, another VM for Ubuntu, and a VM for Debian. Windows VMs have networking, all of my Linux VMs have no networking with the exception of MineOS Crux.


Looks like my previous suspicions are correct. Do you know much about Linux? Have you tried running ifconfig to verify an adapter is even there (other than lo)? If lo is the only adapter you have, then you either have one of two problems. Chances are you don't have drivers installed for the Hyper-V virtual NIC (not builtin on most Linux distros). It's usually best practice to install your Linux distro with a Legacy Network Adapter attached, installed the Linux Integration Components, then swap out the network adapter with a Synthetic one. However, RHEL and CentOS 6.4 are now including Hyper-V drivers.

Actually, it looks like the Hyper-V drivers should be included with Linux under GPL. Ubuntu 12.04 LTS should have Hyper-V on Server 2012 NIC drivers, out of the box. What version of Ubuntu and Deb are you running? What kind of network adapters do you have attached to them? Do you have a virtual network assigned to the adapter on them? Run ifconfig and see what your results are for eth0 (likely the name of your adapter). That will give us the information we need to assist.


----------



## xNovax

The server has the default Dell C1100 Dual Intel Nic and a Intel PRO/1000 PF NIC Card installed.
The servers are running off of a virtual switch built by Windows Server 2012.

I am running Backtrack 5 R3 and trying to run Kali.
Here is the Ifconfig window for backtracker


----------



## cones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> The server has the default Dell C1100 Dual Intel Nic and a Intel PRO/1000 PF NIC Card installed.
> The servers are running off of a virtual switch built by Windows Server 2012.
> 
> I am running Backtrack 5 R3 and trying to run Kali.
> Here is the Ifconfig window for backtracker


According to that you are only getting an ipv6 address and not an ipv4 address.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cones*
> 
> According to that you are only getting an ipv6 address and not an ipv4 address.


I had a computer that is not a server up stairs connected to the same switch and it was having trouble connecting to the internet so I moved it downstairs to a different switch and it worked fine. Could it have something to do with my switch?


----------



## cones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> I had a computer that is not a server up stairs connected to the same switch and it was having trouble connecting to the internet so I moved it downstairs to a different switch and it worked fine. Could it have something to do with my switch?


Possibly if your switch is only giving out ipv6 addresses. I'm not familiar with then though since I only use ipv4.


----------



## jibesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> I had a computer that is not a server up stairs connected to the same switch and it was having trouble connecting to the internet so I moved it downstairs to a different switch and it worked fine. Could it have something to do with my switch?


Do you have other VMs such as Windows VMs on the same Virutal Switch? Are they able to get IPs and route to the internet?


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jibesh*
> 
> Do you have other VMs such as Windows VMs on the same Virutal Switch? Are they able to get IPs and route to the internet?


Yes there is a Windows 7 VM on it.


----------



## tycoonbob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cones*
> 
> Possibly if your switch is only giving out ipv6 addresses. I'm not familiar with then though since I only use ipv4.


Switches don't hand out DHCP addresses. Give your linux VM a static IP and see if you can then browse the internet. If so, then you know your problem is with DHCP in your network. What is handing out DHCP anyway? You wireless rotuer/firewall, a Windows server?

How to set a static IP in Ubuntu or Backtrack:
http://caleudum.com/setting-static-ip-address-in-ubuntu-backtrack/


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tycoonbob*
> 
> Switches don't hand out DHCP addresses. Give your linux VM a static IP and see if you can then browse the internet. If so, then you know your problem is with DHCP in your network. What is handing out DHCP anyway? You wireless rotuer/firewall, a Windows server?
> 
> How to set a static IP in Ubuntu or Backtrack:
> http://caleudum.com/setting-static-ip-address-in-ubuntu-backtrack/


I have a really bad router that does not have any sort of port forwarding so I bypass the router by putting a switch after my modem. Should I spend the money and get a new router so that I have more security?


----------



## cones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tycoonbob*
> 
> Switches don't hand out DHCP addresses. Give your linux VM a static IP and see if you can then browse the internet. If so, then you know your problem is with DHCP in your network. What is handing out DHCP anyway? You wireless rotuer/firewall, a Windows server?
> 
> How to set a static IP in Ubuntu or Backtrack:
> http://caleudum.com/setting-static-ip-address-in-ubuntu-backtrack/


Don't know why I was thinking a switch gives them out. So you have your internet modem then a switch? All your computers are then plugged into the switch? If so your modem would be handing out IP addresses.


----------



## tycoonbob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cones*
> 
> Don't know why I was thinking a switch gives them out. So you have your internet modem then a switch? All your computers are then plugged into the switch? If so your modem would be handing out IP addresses.


Most modems (assuming it's just a modem -- DSL or Cable, that is) don't provide DHCP. You probably need to buy a new wireless router, and do this:

Modem <--> Wireless Router <--> Switch <--> Server/Computers

This way, your wireless router will handle DHCP, DNS, PAT/NAT, and general firewalling. With you having Modem <--> Switch <--> Server/Computers, that is pretty insecure.

What's your public IP address of your modem?


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tycoonbob*
> 
> Most modems (assuming it's just a modem -- DSL or Cable, that is) don't provide DHCP. You probably need to buy a new wireless router, and do this:
> 
> Modem <--> Wireless Router <--> Switch <--> Server/Computers
> 
> This way, your wireless router will handle DHCP, DNS, PAT/NAT, and general firewalling. With you having Modem <--> Switch <--> Server/Computers, that is pretty insecure.
> 
> What's your public IP address of your modem?


Thats what I thought. Is there any router you can recommend? I have 12-14 wireless devieces running at the same time and 6-8 desktop computers running at the same time.


----------



## cones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tycoonbob*
> 
> Most modems (assuming it's just a modem -- DSL or Cable, that is) don't provide DHCP. You probably need to buy a new wireless router, and do this:
> 
> Modem <--> Wireless Router <--> Switch <--> Server/Computers
> 
> This way, your wireless router will handle DHCP, DNS, PAT/NAT, and general firewalling. With you having Modem <--> Switch <--> Server/Computers, that is pretty insecure.
> 
> What's your public IP address of your modem?


Just learning more with networking and it shows my knowledge about it all.


----------



## tycoonbob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> Thats what I thought. Is there any router you can recommend? I have 12-14 wireless devieces running at the same time and 6-8 desktop computers running at the same time.


I personally am a huge fan of the Ubiquiti UniFi Access Points, but it's not a full wireless router. 2 of those, a switch, and Ubiquiti EdgeRouter Lite is what I use. Of course I have a server managing my DNS and DHCP.

Check out this link; you can surely find something in your budget.
http://www.newegg.com/Wireless-Routers/SubCategory/ID-145

You want at least 802.11n, but 802.11ac is the newest (won't matter unless your laptops, tablets, phones, etc have 802.11ac). If you want the latest and go for 802.11ac, avoid anything that say 802.11ac draft (I'm not sure though, if the 802.11ac standard has been approved yet by the IEEE). Dual band routers are nice, if you need them. 2.4GHz is the standard, with 5GHz being the newer band. From my experiences though, 5GHz has a shorter range. These routers have other features such as USB ports for printers, to gaming QoS so find features you like. Typically, they will have 4 10/100/1000M ports, along with a 5th port for your modem (10/100M is standard, and fine unless you have internet faster than 100Mbps up or down). I say avoid Belkin. Rosewill is cheap, and is alright. Cisco, Netgear, and D-Link are pretty well the standard. Buffalo and ZyXEL are the underdog, in my opinion. Worth looking into.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tycoonbob*
> 
> I personally am a huge fan of the Ubiquiti UniFi Access Points, but it's not a full wireless router. 2 of those, a switch, and Ubiquiti EdgeRouter Lite is what I use. Of course I have a server managing my DNS and DHCP.
> 
> Check out this link; you can surely find something in your budget.
> http://www.newegg.com/Wireless-Routers/SubCategory/ID-145
> 
> You want at least 802.11n, but 802.11ac is the newest (won't matter unless your laptops, tablets, phones, etc have 802.11ac). If you want the latest and go for 802.11ac, avoid anything that say 802.11ac draft (I'm not sure though, if the 802.11ac standard has been approved yet by the IEEE). Dual band routers are nice, if you need them. 2.4GHz is the standard, with 5GHz being the newer band. From my experiences though, 5GHz has a shorter range. These routers have other features such as USB ports for printers, to gaming QoS so find features you like. Typically, they will have 4 10/100/1000M ports, along with a 5th port for your modem (10/100M is standard, and fine unless you have internet faster than 100Mbps up or down). I say avoid Belkin. Rosewill is cheap, and is alright. Cisco, Netgear, and D-Link are pretty well the standard. Buffalo and ZyXEL are the underdog, in my opinion. Worth looking into.


What about Asus routers? Are they any good?


----------



## xNovax

I got a new router and now I am having problems. Now windows server 2012 has no internet. When I go to networking it says that the only network is "Network 3" and its stuck in public network.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> I got a new router and now I am having problems. Now windows server 2012 has no internet. When I go to networking it says that the only network is "Network 3" and its stuck in public network.


Here's how to change the network to private: http://www.overclock.net/t/1423518/windows-server-2012-essentials#post_20730073


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Here's how to change the network to private: http://www.overclock.net/t/1423518/windows-server-2012-essentials#post_20730073


I got it fixed. Thanks for the link anyways.

Now the troublesome task of port forwarding. I can never seem to get it to work no matter what I do.


----------



## xNovax

I got portforwarding working and now I am in need of a huge face desk. I cannot believe I was that stupid. Anyways thanks for the help.


----------



## xNovax

Would this work if I connect a sas card to it?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/418408-B21-HP-StorageWorks-60-Modular-Smart-Array-MSA60-W-12x-Empty-Tray/281084003693?_trksid=p2047675.m2109&_trkparms=aid%3D555003%26algo%3DPW.CAT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D17571%26meid%3D1168578338231261513%26pid%3D100010%26prg%3D8140%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D15%26sd%3D141057780527%26


----------



## tycoonbob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> Would this work if I connect a sas card to it?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/418408-B21-HP-StorageWorks-60-Modular-Smart-Array-MSA60-W-12x-Empty-Tray/281084003693?_trksid=p2047675.m2109&_trkparms=aid%3D555003%26algo%3DPW.CAT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D17571%26meid%3D1168578338231261513%26pid%3D100010%26prg%3D8140%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D15%26sd%3D141057780527%26


You would need a SAS Raid Controller, not just an HBA. The HP P800 is the recommended controller to work with the HP MSAs. That thing is much cheaper than I expected to see though.


----------



## xNovax

Im looking into this as my storage server. http://www.ebay.com/itm/HP-DL320S-Rack-Server-Xeon-3070-2-66Ghz-6Gb-RAM-P800-SAS-14-X-1-TB-Hard-Drives-/151010897381?pt=US_SAN_Disk_Arrays&hash=item2328f36de5


----------



## xNovax

Gahh. I cannot decide on what to get for my storage server.


----------



## xNovax

Does anyone know if the HP P800 Controller supports HDDs bigger than 1 tb?


----------



## xNovax

It looks like I will be getting a HP file server. It has everything I wanted. HP Proliant


----------



## xNovax

I just purchased a LSI 9261-8i and I was wondering if I could hook it up to this chassis HP StorageWorks 60 with sas cables and have the full 12 slots work.


----------



## tycoonbob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> I just purchased a LSI 9261-8i and I was wondering if I could hook it up to this chassis HP StorageWorks 60 with sas cables and have the full 12 slots work.


While I'm not 100% positive, I do believe those MSA60's have a SAS Expander on them, meaning one SAS connection in and all drives should be seeable by the connected controller. The main hurdle is that your 9261-8i has 2 SFF-8087 ports (internal) and the MSA60 has an external SFF-8088. To connect this, you have two options:
1.) SFF-8087 to SFF-8088 cable, and route the SFF-8087 end from inside the case to the outside (possibly via an empty PCI bay)
2.) Get an SFF-8088 bracket that mounts in a PCI bay, and connect that to your controller via SFF-8087, giving the box your controller is in it's own SFF-8088 port. The connect that SFF-8088, to the SFF-8088 of the MSA60
http://www.pc-pitstop.com/sas_cables_adapters/AD8788-1.asp

The MSA60 has an IN and an OUT, meaning you could daisy chain them. The 9261-8i supports 128 drives total (I think), with up to 64 drives per array (I think). This is how you get to those numbers.

The problem is we have no way to confirm compatibility without just getting one and trying it, so definitely let us know if it works. What I can say is that if the MSA60 is up to SAS2 standards, like the 9261-8i, it should all work just fine.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tycoonbob*
> 
> While I'm not 100% positive, I do believe those MSA60's have a SAS Expander on them, meaning one SAS connection in and all drives should be seeable by the connected controller. The main hurdle is that your 9261-8i has 2 SFF-8087 ports (internal) and the MSA60 has an external SFF-8088. To connect this, you have two options:
> 1.) SFF-8087 to SFF-8088 cable, and route the SFF-8087 end from inside the case to the outside (possibly via an empty PCI bay)
> 2.) Get an SFF-8088 bracket that mounts in a PCI bay, and connect that to your controller via SFF-8087, giving the box your controller is in it's own SFF-8088 port. The connect that SFF-8088, to the SFF-8088 of the MSA60
> http://www.pc-pitstop.com/sas_cables_adapters/AD8788-1.asp
> 
> The MSA60 has an IN and an OUT, meaning you could daisy chain them. The 9261-8i supports 128 drives total (I think), with up to 64 drives per array (I think). This is how you get to those numbers.
> 
> The problem is we have no way to confirm compatibility without just getting one and trying it, so definitely let us know if it works. What I can say is that if the MSA60 is up to SAS2 standards, like the 9261-8i, it should all work just fine.


Ok I have an offer put in on one. If I get it I will just get a SFF-8087 to SFF-8088 cable off of amazon.


----------



## xNovax

Now that I have purchased the RAID Card and the Chassis I need to focus on which HDDs to get. I have read that the chassis only supports up to 2 TB drives. I am looking to do a RAID 6 with at least 7 TB of usable space.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> Now that I have purchased the RAID Card and the Chassis I need to focus on which HDDs to get. I have read that the chassis only supports up to 2 TB drives. I am looking to do a RAID 6 with at least 7 TB of usable space.


Only 2TB drives? Ewww. That is why i sold my perc to get another card cause 2TB aren't that good of a value.









WD Se or Reds. The toshiba drives. Seagate barracudas.

Here are the toshibas: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822149397&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL091313&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL091313-_-EMC-091313-Index-_-InternalHardDrives-_-22149397-L04C

$80 each with this code: EMCXLWT26

You will need 6 of them for 7.27TB of usable space.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Only 2TB drives? Ewww. That is why i sold my perc to get another card cause 2TB aren't that good of a value.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WD Se or Reds. The toshiba drives. Seagate barracudas.
> 
> Here are the toshibas: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822149397&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL091313&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL091313-_-EMC-091313-Index-_-InternalHardDrives-_-22149397-L04C
> 
> $80 each with this code: EMCXLWT26
> 
> You will need 6 of them for 7.27TB of usable space.


2Tb are not that bad. They almost the same price per tb as the 4 tbs. I can get 2tb reds for $109.99 but 4tb for $199.99. Also another plus of the 2tbs is that I don't loose that much when I put them into a raid 6.

I also have a couple of 3TB Barracudas laying around at home so once I get everything I will try them in the server and see if they work.


----------



## tycoonbob

The chassis only supports 2TB drives? That doesn't make much sense. There should be nothing in that chassis that should care if the drive is 2TB or larger. The SAS Expander should pass the drives through, just like a switch works. I would bet that as long as your controller supports drives larger than 2TB, so will that chassis.

Regardless, I recommend the Toshiba drives. That's what I use, and love. Before they were released, I was a big fan of their predecessor -- Hitach 7K3000s.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tycoonbob*
> 
> The chassis only supports 2TB drives? That doesn't make much sense. There should be nothing in that chassis that should care if the drive is 2TB or larger. The SAS Expander should pass the drives through, just like a switch works. I would bet that as long as your controller supports drives larger than 2TB, so will that chassis.
> 
> Regardless, I recommend the Toshiba drives. That's what I use, and love. Before they were released, I was a big fan of their predecessor -- Hitach 7K3000s.


Well I am getting the 9261-8i so when everything comes in I will try some 3tb drives on it an see how they work.

Another sad thing is that I have $400 in gift cards to NCIX so I will be getting my drives from there.


----------



## xNovax

On this link it says that the maximum logical disk size is 2tb.


----------



## tycoonbob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> On this link it says that the maximum logical disk size is 2tb.


Actually, it says the maximum logical drive size is *greater* than 2TB.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tycoonbob*
> 
> The chassis only supports 2TB drives? That doesn't make much sense. There should be nothing in that chassis that should care if the drive is 2TB or larger. The SAS Expander should pass the drives through, just like a switch works. I would bet that as long as your controller supports drives larger than 2TB, so will that chassis.
> 
> Regardless, I recommend the Toshiba drives. That's what I use, and love. Before they were released, I was a big fan of their predecessor -- Hitach 7K3000s.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I am getting the 9261-8i so when everything comes in I will try some 3tb drives on it an see how they work.
> 
> Another sad thing is that I have $400 in gift cards to NCIX so I will be getting my drives from there.
Click to expand...

Oh you're Canadian eh? lol

that's not sad, you basically get 400 worth of HDDs free.


----------



## xNovax

Does anyone know if Plex can play MKV or if there is a plugin to make it play MKV?


----------



## tycoonbob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> Does anyone know if Plex can play MKV or if there is a plugin to make it play MKV?


Plex can transcode MKV's out of the box. All my video files are MKV's, and I have not had any problem watching them with Plex.


----------



## romphoneiu

yes,i think so, You could even get build a Lack Rack for it since it's just a little 1U server.thanks


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tycoonbob*
> 
> Plex can transcode MKV's out of the box. All my video files are MKV's, and I have not had any problem watching them with Plex.


I got it working. I put a movie in the TV folder, so it didn't show up.


----------



## xNovax

What drives should I use? I want to be able to run VMs off of the storage array and I want to be able to backup to an array. Should I have one array for VMs and one for my mass storage?


----------



## tycoonbob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> What drives should I use? I want to be able to run VMs off of the storage array and I want to be able to backup to an array. Should I have one array for VMs and one for my mass storage?


That's exactly what I do. I have a 4 x 2TB RAID 10 array used only for iSCSI, and also an 8 x 3TB RAID 60 for storage/media. The RAID 60 will expand two drives at a time, if need be but I currently have a 12TB array for storage and media (with about 7TB of data, currently). It works great for me, and performance seems pretty good. All my drives are 7200RPM. 2TBs are Hitach 7K3000s, where 3TBs are the newer Toshiba DT01ACA300.

For VM storage local to my C1100s, one of mine has 2 3TB Toshibas in a Storage Space Mirror, while the other has a 500GB SSD. I eventually want to get both C1100s to have a 60GB SSD for the OS, a 500GB SSD for high IOPS VMs, and 2 x 3TB Storage Space mirror for backs and low IOPS VMs. Also with those 3TB mirrors, I will set up Hyper-V Replica to replicate all VMs to each other.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tycoonbob*
> 
> That's exactly what I do. I have a 4 x 2TB RAID 10 array used only for iSCSI, and also an 8 x 3TB RAID 60 for storage/media. The RAID 60 will expand two drives at a time, if need be but I currently have a 12TB array for storage and media (with about 7TB of data, currently). It works great for me, and performance seems pretty good. All my drives are 7200RPM. 2TBs are Hitach 7K3000s, where 3TBs are the newer Toshiba DT01ACA300.
> 
> For VM storage local to my C1100s, one of mine has 2 3TB Toshibas in a Storage Space Mirror, while the other has a 500GB SSD. I eventually want to get both C1100s to have a 60GB SSD for the OS, a 500GB SSD for high IOPS VMs, and 2 x 3TB Storage Space mirror for backs and low IOPS VMs. Also with those 3TB mirrors, I will set up Hyper-V Replica to replicate all VMs to each other.


At this point I will only have a few VMs. Would a Array of RAID 10 of 4x 2TB drives for VMs be fast enough?


----------



## tycoonbob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> At this point I will only have a few VMs. Would a Array of RAID 10 of 4x 2TB drives for VMs be fast enough?


A 4 drive RAID 10 with 7200 RPM drives, that should be able to handle 8-12 VMs pretty good, assuming they aren't seriously intense with IOPS requirements.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tycoonbob*
> 
> A 4 drive RAID 10 with 7200 RPM drives, that should be able to handle 8-12 VMs pretty good, assuming they aren't seriously intense with IOPS requirements.


Its running a minecraft server, teamspeak server, a plex server, and soon to have a windows home server 2011 vm. I don't think it is very intense.


----------



## tycoonbob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> Its running a minecraft server, teamspeak server, a plex server, and soon to have a windows home server 2011 vm. I don't think it is very intense.


Naa. A 4 drive RAID 10 with 7200RPM drives will surprise you on performance. Not as fast as a single SSD, but will do what you need.


----------



## xNovax

Will Seagate Barracuda 3TBs work fine in RAID 10? I already have 2 of them in my desktop so I could just move them to the server.


----------



## Sean Webster

yea


----------



## xNovax

Can I do a RAID10 with 6 drives? Also what is the safe size limit for RAID10?


----------



## tycoonbob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> Can I do a RAID10 with 6 drives? Also what is the safe size limit for RAID10?


RAID 10 must be done in pairs of two, so yes you can do a 6 drive RAID 10.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tycoonbob*
> 
> RAID 10 must be done in pairs of two, so yes you can do a 6 drive RAID 10.


Ok how hard would it be to expand later?


----------



## tycoonbob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> Ok how hard would it be to expand later?


With a 9260-8i or 9261-8i with MSM in Windows? Not all that hard.


----------



## xNovax

Once I get the drives any everything I am going to make a RAID 6 array and see how fast/slow it is. If it is too slow I will delete it and make a RAID 10 array.


----------



## tycoonbob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> Once I get the drives any everything I am going to make a RAID 6 array and see how fast/slow it is. If it is too slow I will delete it and make a RAID 10 array.


RAID 10 with definitely be faster, but you will be surprised of the performance of the RAID 6. If this is for data storage, I highly recommend looking more at the read speeds. While one may be faster than the other, make sure you decide if the one will suite your needs. a 6 drive RAID 6 should still give you read speeds over 400MBps, which is way more than can be pushed over a single gigabit connection, so does a RAID 10 that can do 500MBps really matter? Yes the write will be slower on the RAID 6, but the write should still be faster than a single gigabit connection, if not doubling it. So again, does it matter if RAID 10 is that much higher?

***This is assuming you will be downloading/acquiring content from another computer and copying it to the storage array, ideally media. If you plan to use the array for active VM storage, then I recommend doing some testing and see which works better. RAID 10 is at a higher cost, but the performance gain likely won't be noticeable because of your network infrastructure.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tycoonbob*
> 
> RAID 10 with definitely be faster, but you will be surprised of the performance of the RAID 6. If this is for data storage, I highly recommend looking more at the read speeds. While one may be faster than the other, make sure you decide if the one will suite your needs. a 6 drive RAID 6 should still give you read speeds over 400MBps, which is way more than can be pushed over a single gigabit connection, so does a RAID 10 that can do 500MBps really matter? Yes the write will be slower on the RAID 6, but the write should still be faster than a single gigabit connection, if not doubling it. So again, does it matter if RAID 10 is that much higher?
> 
> ***This is assuming you will be downloading/acquiring content from another computer and copying it to the storage array, ideally media. If you plan to use the array for active VM storage, then I recommend doing some testing and see which works better. RAID 10 is at a higher cost, but the performance gain likely won't be noticeable because of your network infrastructure.


Almost all of the storage will be used by the server locally. The only remote storage will be a connection via ftp to upload media files to the plex server.


----------



## xNovax

I got the HDD Chassis and the RAID card. Now I just have to mount them into the rack and wait for hard drives,


----------



## xNovax

Rails are half an inch too long for the rack.







Gonna have to cut them and re weld.


----------



## xNovax

Pictures as it is right now


----------



## xNovax

I got the HP server mounted I had to cut the mounts and re-weld them though. They were 1/2" too long for the rack.


----------



## xNovax

The cat likes the top of the server.


----------



## xNovax

I have come to a problem. How do I press "Control-Alt-Delete" to login to the Windows Home Server VM from Remote Desktop?


----------



## Mv740

ctrl+alt+end


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mv740*
> 
> ctrl+alt+end


That gets me to press the Control-Alt-Delete command in the Windows Server 2012 OS. I need to do Control-Alt-Delete in the Windows Home Server VM Console.


----------



## Mv740

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> That gets me to press the Control-Alt-Delete command in the Windows Server 2012 OS. I need to do Control-Alt-Delete in the Windows Home Server VM Console.


ah so your are remote controlling your host, and them controlling inside your vm... ok now i understand

click here  ( hyper-v vm console)

3-key together


----------



## xNovax

HDDs have been delivered to my PO box in the US. I just need to wait for my cable to come in then I will head down there to pick everything up. Pics to come.


----------



## tycoonbob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> HDDs have been delivered to my PO box in the US. I just need to wait for my cable to come in then I will head down there to pick everything up. Pics to come.


Wait wait...you live in CA, but have a PO Box just south of the border? Very smart, and probably saves a lot on shipping!


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tycoonbob*
> 
> Wait wait...you live in CA, but have a PO Box just south of the border? Very smart, and probably saves a lot on shipping!


30 Minute drive plus border wait to get all of my Ebay.com and Amazon.com stuff. Ebay.ca and Amazon.ca are horrible.

Another weird thing. I plugged some Cat-7 Cables into my ASUS AC66-U Router and the whole wireless aspect of the router crashed and would not work until I removed the cables. :/


----------



## tycoonbob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> Another weird thing. I plugged some Cat-7 Cables into my ASUS AC66-U Router and the whole wireless aspect of the router crashed and would not work until I removed the cables. :/


Yeah, that's not normal. Was anything plugged on the other end of the cable? What do you mean by crash? Does the wireless radio shut off making the SSID disappear?


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tycoonbob*
> 
> Yeah, that's not normal. Was anything plugged on the other end of the cable? What do you mean by crash? Does the wireless radio shut off making the SSID disappear?


The SSID disappears and the light goes of on the router for 2.4 Ghz and 5 Ghz.


----------



## tycoonbob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> The SSID disappears and the light goes of on the router for 2.4 Ghz and 5 Ghz.


That's strange. Does this not happen with a Cat6 or Cat5e cable? Did you terminate the cable yourself? Is anything plugged on the other end of the Cat7?

It sounds like either there is a loop that is causing the switch (and the wireless) to shutdown, or the wireless router is defective.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tycoonbob*
> 
> That's strange. Does this not happen with a Cat6 or Cat5e cable? Did you terminate the cable yourself? Is anything plugged on the other end of the Cat7?
> 
> It sounds like either there is a loop that is causing the switch (and the wireless) to shutdown, or the wireless router is defective.


The router works fine with Cat 6. I got the cables off of amazon. It seems like 3 of the 4 are dead.


----------



## tycoonbob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> The router works fine with Cat 6. I got the cables off of amazon. It seems like 3 of the 4 are dead.


Yeah, I would suspect the cable if Cat6 works just fine.


----------



## xNovax

I got all of the hdds and he cable I needed. I installed the RAID card and pluged everything back in. When I press the power button the fans start up for like 1/2 seconds then shutoff and a blue and orange light turn on. Nothing will start.


----------



## xNovax

I took the top panel off and now it works fine. :/ Looks like I will have to do what Sean did and put a sheet of paper ontop of the card.

Another thing, once I got the card installed I checked the BBU and it says that it is degraded.

Should I let it charge then check back at what it says?


----------



## Sean Webster

Haha, funny to see that the paper actually does something! i was just being cautious when I put the piece of paper over mine.









Not sure on the degraded bit. Let it charge and see. Normally the charge will level out to 60%. But it shouldn't say degraded. Maybe cause you just started it up after it has sat for a while? I'd look into it more but im busy right now. Maybe later if no one else replies.


----------



## tycoonbob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Haha, funny to see that the paper actually does something! i was just being cautious when I put the piece of paper over mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure on the degraded bit. Let it charge and see. Normally the charge will level out to 60%. But it shouldn't say degraded. Maybe cause you just started it up after it has sat for a while? I'd look into it more but im busy right now. Maybe later if no one else replies.


While I'm not positive, I'm pretty sure it's degraded because it hasn't been used in a while. Give it a day to charge and see what it says.


----------



## xNovax

I let it charge and now it is telling me to do a "Manual Learn Cycle" How do I go about this?


----------



## tycoonbob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> I let it charge and now it is telling me to do a "Manual Learn Cycle" How do I go about this?


Easy. Launch MegaRAID Storage Manager, click the Physical tab, Select your BBU at the bottom and right click on it. "Start Manual Learn Cycle"


----------



## xNovax

Thanks. Now another question. When I try to run a Write test on HD Tune Pro it says "Writing is Disabled"

I have written a file to the drive no problem but I cannot run a bench on the drive.


----------



## Sean Webster

You have to unpartition the array in order to run the HDTune write test. In disk management the array or drive spaces needs to say unallocated.


----------



## xNovax

Im getting really slow speeds on read and write. :/


Im getting extremely slow write speeds.


----------



## Sean Webster

what are ur settings? Is the array background initializing?

Here are my settings:

*HDTune:*
Test block size set to 8MB

*RAID settings:*
1MB stripe
Read Policy: Always Read Ahead
Write Policy: Write Back
IO Policy: Cached IO
Access Policy: Read Write
Disk Cache Policy: Enabled


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> what are ur settings? Is the array background initializing?
> 
> Here are my settings:
> 
> *HDTune:*
> Test block size set to 8MB
> 
> *RAID settings:*
> 1MB stripe
> Read Policy: Always Read Ahead
> Write Policy: Write Back
> IO Policy: Cached IO
> Access Policy: Read Write
> Disk Cache Policy: Enabled


I went with the "Simple Setup" for the RAID and I cannot change the stripe size. When I try to delete the virtual drive the LSI server program crashes.


----------



## Sean Webster

Simple setup is stupid. Never use that crap.

I had that same issue before...a few times actually lol. I forgot what caused it or how i fixed it tho.

unplug and replug the card or a drive form the array?


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Simple setup is stupid. Never use that crap.
> 
> I had that same issue before...a few times actually lol. I forgot what caused it or how i fixed it tho.
> 
> unplug and replug the card or a drive form the array?


Like unplug the raid card?


----------



## Sean Webster

yea shutdown, unplug it and replug it? Or was it I just restarted the system...try just a system restart. I remember I was having fun for a few days dealing with that issue and another where i thought the battery was bad when it wasn't.

If the program fails and you exit and reaload and the raid card is not found you have to restart in order for the program to see the card again. If you want to change anything with the array. Right click a drive on the array and make it offline. Then you should be able to delete the array and make a new one. Or you may have to pop out a drive to delete the array and make a new one. It was very finicky and picky with me when I was doing it.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> yea shutdown, unplug it and replug it? Or was it I just restarted the system...try just a system restart. I remember I was having fun for a few days dealing with that issue and another where i thought the battery was bad when it wasn't.
> 
> If the program fails and you exit and reaload and the raid card is not found you have to restart in order for the program to see the card again. If you want to change anything with the array. Right click a drive on the array and make it offline. Then you should be able to delete the array and make a new one. Or you may have to pop out a drive to delete the array and make a new one. It was very finicky and picky with me when I was doing it.


Ok I pulled out a drive then deleted the array. Now when I put the drive back in I changed its status to "Unconfigured Good" but now when I go to Logical drives its telling me the drive is Foreign and I cannot add it to another array.

*edit I deleted the foreign configuration. Now I can add it to another array.

What should I change all of these settings too?


----------



## Sean Webster

What type data will the array store? Someone else would probably be better to suggest a strip size than me. I just used a 1MB strip because I store large movie and program installer files on mine and it gave the fastest bench speeds for it.

Change disk cache policy to enabled.

Initialization: You can do fast. But you will have to wait for it to complete before you bench it


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> What type data will the array store? Someone else would probably be better to suggest a strip size than me. I just used a 1MB strip because I store large movie and program installer files on mine and it gave the fastest bench speeds for it.
> 
> Change disk cache policy to enabled.
> 
> Initialization: You can do fast. But you will have to wait for it to complete before you bench it


Im going to have some VMs and most of my files from around the house on it. So its gonna be a mix of small and large files. :/


----------



## Sean Webster

maybe wait for tycoon's suggestion? lol

128-256 would probably be fine.

Try out some and see what the benches say?


----------



## xNovax

Whats the difference between fast initialization and full initialization?


----------



## Sean Webster

It's kinda like quick vs full format.

"The Initialize option initializes the selected logical drive by writing zeroes to the entire volume (if fast initialization is selected, zeroes are written to the first sector only).

When enabled, zeros are written to the first sector of the logical drive so that initialization occurs in 2 - 3 seconds. The options are Enabled and Disabled. The default is Disabled"

http://manuals.ts.fujitsu.com/file/3505/mr-scsi-webbios-ug-en.pdf

I just googled quick for ya...im tired atm lol sorry.
http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1639212
http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/forum/showthread.php?62627-Full-initialization-on-a-raid-created-with-LSI-9260-8i


----------



## xNovax

Ok the BBU is back to optimal operation and I let the RAID 6 array do a full initialization.

I gave it a 512Kb Stripe.

Here are some benchmarks


----------



## xNovax

I have a single Seagate Cheetah. Can I hook it up the the LSI card and use it as a single hdd?


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> I have a single Seagate Cheetah. Can I hook it up the the LSI card and use it as a single hdd?


You can by creating a single drive RAID 0 array. lol It is weird, but it works.


----------



## xNovax

The raid card is saying that the Seagate Cheetah is unsupported. :?


----------



## tycoonbob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> You can by creating a single drive RAID 0 array. lol It is weird, but it works.


Yup, that's the only way to bring a single drive online with this controller.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> The raid card is saying that the Seagate Cheetah is unsupported. :?


I may be wrong, but it could because because that drive is aligned 512B, and doesn't appear to be emulated to 4KB like most newer drives? How old is that Cheetah?

How is everything else going with that controller? I haven't been on in a bit, so I didn't have a chance to fully read back.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tycoonbob*
> 
> Yup, that's the only way to bring a single drive online with this controller.
> I may be wrong, but it could because because that drive is aligned 512B, and doesn't appear to be emulated to 4KB like most newer drives? How old is that Cheetah?
> 
> How is everything else going with that controller? I haven't been on in a bit, so I didn't have a chance to fully read back.


I got my RAID 6 working with the Barracudas and I got the battery into optimal operation.

The cheetah was bought off of ebay for $9 if I can't get it to work its not a big problem.


----------



## xNovax

Here are some benchmarks from the new stripe size.


----------



## Sean Webster

What strip size? What drives? The Barracuda 7200.14s?

Can you change the HDTune block size to 8MB and test?


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> What strip size? What drives? The Barracuda 7200.14s?
> 
> Can you change the HDTune block size to 8MB and test?


Stripe size for the last bench was 1mb and the test is for 8mb.


These are the drives: Seagate Barracuda 3TB


----------



## Sean Webster

Ah, those are 3TB drives, I thought they were 2 TB lol. There are 6 drives in the array correct? I thought you would be getting better speeds than that.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> Ah, those are 3TB drives, I thought they were 2 TB lol. There are 6 drives in the array correct? I thought you would be getting better speeds than that.


The hp chassis is only giving them a link speed of 1.5 Gpbs.


----------



## tycoonbob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> The hp chassis is only giving them a link speed of 1.5 Gpbs.


Yeah, the backplanes are causing this. SATA II is the highest you would need, since no 7200RPM drive can communicate faster than SATA III, but you ARE loosing performance with that chassis. I think you will still be pleasantly surprised with the performance you are getting.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tycoonbob*
> 
> Yeah, the backplanes are causing this. SATA II is the highest you would need, since no 7200RPM drive can communicate faster than SATA III, but you ARE loosing performance with that chassis. I think you will still be pleasantly surprised with the performance you are getting.


Any ideas as to why the backplane would be scaling it down?


----------



## tycoonbob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> Any ideas as to why the backplane would be scaling it down?


Probably a physical limitation. Only way to fix it would be to replace the backplane, or find a new Expander Chassis.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tycoonbob*
> 
> Probably a physical limitation. Only way to fix it would be to replace the backplane, or find a new Expander Chassis.


Would I see a great enough improvement from changing the chassis and expander be that much for it to be worth it?


----------



## tycoonbob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> Would I see a great enough improvement from changing the chassis and expander be that much for it to be worth it?


Unlikely. Keep in mind that the performance you are getting is enough to saturate dual gigabit links (if using MPIO). From benchmarks, you would see an increase in performance, but in daily use, you would see no increase unless copying data locally on that server, but the performance you are already getting should still be plenty...IMO.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tycoonbob*
> 
> Unlikely. Keep in mind that the performance you are getting is enough to saturate dual gigabit links (if using MPIO). From benchmarks, you would see an increase in performance, but in daily use, you would see no increase unless copying data locally on that server, but the performance you are already getting should still be plenty...IMO.


Ok thanks for the info. I will stay with what I have right now. Any ideas as to why the raid card will not initialize the Cheetah?

Also I was playing around with HDTune and I went to "Disk Monitor" while I was installing some vms on the server. I got some very strange numbers for the max read and max write.


----------



## tycoonbob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> Ok thanks for the info. I will stay with what I have right now. Any ideas as to why the raid card will not initialize the Cheetah?
> 
> Also I was playing around with HDTune and I went to "Disk Monitor" while I was installing some vms on the server. I got some very strange numbers for the max read and max write.


As far as the Cheetah, I answered that with my thoughts earlier. I think it's because the Cheetah is aligned 512B and not 4KB or 4KB emulated like the controller is probably expecting. Not much you can do about it, to be honest.

Those numbers look fine to me. Those max numbers are likely the cause of caching to the 512MB RAM on the controller. Working like it's supposed to.


----------



## xNovax

Now I am getting a very weird problem with my network. When I try to move a folder from the server to my desktop VIA FTP the max speed it will go at is 20 Mb/s and when it is transfering the rest of the network goes down. My wifi ssid is visible but you cannot connect to it and my wire connection is connected but will not load anything.


----------



## xNovax

I installed windows server 2012 R2 Datacenter last night. I am having a problem. I cannot get the network setting for the server to get out of public. I want to get the setting into home so I can remote desktop into the computer.


----------



## Sean Webster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> I installed windows server 2012 R2 Datacenter last night. I am having a problem. I cannot get the network setting for the server to get out of public. I want to get the setting into home so I can remote desktop into the computer.


http://social.technet.microsoft.com/Forums/windowsserver/en-US/6e2863a6-c52c-4c1a-acd8-99bd31d1ea46/networks-were-set-to-public-by-the-installation

http://www.jenovarain.com/2012/09/server-2012-network-location/

it is so annoying that you just can't change it easily.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> http://social.technet.microsoft.com/Forums/windowsserver/en-US/6e2863a6-c52c-4c1a-acd8-99bd31d1ea46/networks-were-set-to-public-by-the-installation
> 
> http://www.jenovarain.com/2012/09/server-2012-network-location/
> 
> it is so annoying that you just can't change it easily.


No luck. When I move the mouse to the right then select settings -> Networks Then when I try to right click my connection a fly out menu is supposed to appear but nothing appears for me.


----------



## xNovax

Alas I figured it out. http://www.tekrevue.com/tip/change-network-location-windows-8/


----------



## xNovax

Im trying to set up Freenas because Windows Home Server 2011 won't backup my computers for some reason. I just installed Freenas but I cannot connect to the web interface because it won't connect to the internet.


----------



## tycoonbob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> Im trying to set up Freenas because Windows Home Server 2011 won't backup my computers for some reason. I just installed Freenas but I cannot connect to the web interface because it won't connect to the internet.


FreeNAS is based on BSD, and neither of those operating systems are officially supported in Hyper-V. Did you install FreeNAS with a Legacy Network adapter connected or just the default Network Adapter that was attached to the VM upon creation? You may or may not be able to get drivers to load for FreeNAS, which is like your problem.

From the CLI, see if you can run "ifconfig" (which is the equivilant to ipconfig in Windows). Should show your adapters (probably just two, eth0 which would be your LAN and lo0 which is the loopback). If you only have lo0, then you do not have drivers loaded for the virtual NIC.


----------



## xNovax

OK I set up freenas with a legacy adapter. I got it to receive an ip.


I still cannot connect to it.


----------



## tycoonbob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> OK I set up freenas with a legacy adapter. I got it to receive an ip.
> 
> 
> I still cannot connect to it.


Firewall/IPTables enabled? Does FreeNAS/BSD have a SELinux equivilant?


----------



## xNovax

I've given up on Freenas because I have a license to windows home server. I am going to try to setup windows home server again.

I have another issue that I have come across. My new router has a port forward limit on it. I have a Asus RT-AC66u. The router limits it to have 32 port forward fields. Does anyone know if the Merlin firmware increases this limit or if there is anything to increase this limit?


----------



## tycoonbob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> I've given up on Freenas because I have a license to windows home server. I am going to try to setup windows home server again.
> 
> I have another issue that I have come across. My new router has a port forward limit on it. I have a Asus RT-AC66u. The router limits it to have 32 port forward fields. Does anyone know if the Merlin firmware increases this limit or if there is anything to increase this limit?


Why not load DD-WRT on there?


----------



## cones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tycoonbob*
> 
> Why not load DD-WRT on there?


I think merlin is based off of dd-wrt, I would assume both would not have that limit unless it's a limitation of the hardware.


----------



## tycoonbob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cones*
> 
> I think merlin is based off of dd-wrt, I would assume both would not have that limit unless it's a limitation of the hardware.


I'm not familiar with Merlin, but DD-WRT uses IPTables I believe. Meaning, it's virtually limitless, unless there is a hardware or GUI limitation.


----------



## xNovax

Should I reset my router to default settings before putting DD-WRT or merlin on it?


----------



## tycoonbob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> Should I reset my router to default settings before putting DD-WRT or merlin on it?


Naa, not really required.


----------



## xNovax

Which of them do you recommend more than the other? If no one has used both I will install one then factory reset and test the other.


----------



## tycoonbob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> Which of them do you recommend more than the other? If no one has used both I will install one then factory reset and test the other.


I've only used DD-WRT, which I liked. My Netgear WNDR3700 was replaced with a Ubiquiti EdgeRouter Lite and a Ubiquiti UniFi Access Point though, which works 10 times better for me.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tycoonbob*
> 
> I've only used DD-WRT, which I liked. My Netgear WNDR3700 was replaced with a Ubiquiti EdgeRouter Lite and a Ubiquiti UniFi Access Point though, which works 10 times better for me.


I could not find any information on the EdgeRouter Lite. Never mind just couldn't find any info on the Ubiquiti site.


----------



## xNovax

I installed merlin and it increased my port forward limit to 128. I shouldn't need more than that. Thanks for the help.


----------



## tycoonbob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> I could not find any information on the EdgeRouter Lite. Never mind just couldn't find any info on the Ubiquiti site.


http://www.ubnt.com/edgemax#edge-router-lite


----------



## xNovax

Does anyone know much about TC Admin? I am having some issues with it. It is only giving out local ip addresses for servers.



Then when it sends out emails it sends out the local ip address.


----------



## xNovax

My 10 TB seems to be getting full fast. I am soon going to put a few more disks into it. Here is my question: What is the maximum recommended size / disks in a RAID 6 array?


----------



## elec999

The C1100 is a sweet server, make sure you get the ddr3 version!!!


----------



## xNovax

I woke up this morning and noticed a yellow light on my storage chassis. I went to investigate and it looks like a drive dropped out of the array. I am going to test the drive to see if it is any good. My problem is that I cannot figure out how to add it back into the array.


----------



## xNovax

I am having an issue that I had before. This time it is an operating system issue. I can boot the system through the bios but once it gets to the part where it tries to boot windows server 2012 r2 it just sits at a black screen with a blinking line at the bottom of the screen. I have tried restarting the system and it still does not work. I need some help.


----------



## Sean Webster

boot off the installer and run the start up repair tool?


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> boot off the installer and run the start up repair tool?


I see what I did wrong. I was using the wrong window server USB key. :L


----------



## xNovax

Im looking to make a router for my home network. I want to use PfSense and I was looking at running it off of this HP SE1101. I will try using my existing Asus AC-66U as a wireless access point. Will I have any problems with doing that? Should I sell the Asus Router and buy an actual wireless access point?


----------



## xNovax

Double Post


----------



## cones

That server is way more then you need if you are only running pfsense. Personally i'd load a 3rd party firmware like DD-WRT and uses that Asus as an access point, no reason to go buy something else when that can do it fine.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cones*
> 
> That server is way more then you need if you are only running pfsense. Personally i'd load a 3rd party firmware like DD-WRT and uses that Asus as an access point, no reason to go buy something else when that can do it fine.


The Asus already has merlin on it. I want to upgrade so I can get the extra features from Pfsense such as the webcache and anti virus.


----------



## cones

I typed that out wrong. I think that server is way overkill for pfsense. I would use that Asus router along with pfsense, use the Asus as an access point no reason to buy a different one.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cones*
> 
> I typed that out wrong. I think that server is way overkill for pfsense. I would use that Asus router along with pfsense, use the Asus as an access point no reason to buy a different one.


Ok now that that is clear should I set up the router or make a home domain first?


----------



## cones

I've never done a home domain so I can't say whether or not to.


----------



## tycoonbob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> Ok now that that is clear should I set up the router or make a home domain first?


A home domain is not required to run pfSense. Even if you have a home domain (assuming Windows Active Directory) your pfSense box will not be joined to that domain. If anything, pfSense will run LDAP queries against your AD environment to authenticate users for the proxy/caching.

If you are wanting a home domain for another reason, I would get pfSense set up first. If that server is running pfSense, quit thinking of it as a server and start thinking of it as a core network appliance, because that's what it is. Regardless, it doesn't matter which gets set up first. Now if you are only doing AD because you think it is necessary for pfSense, that is wrong. pfSense could careless, just about, if it had a domain behind it.


----------



## xNovax

I want to set up a domain in my house so that some people in my house have less access than others. Key example : I don't want my brother to have any access to any of my servers over the network because he has lots of viruses and bugs from downloading malicious software.


----------



## xNovax

Will I have any foreseeable problems with running my wifi off of a Ubiquity AP and my router being PfSense?


----------



## xNovax

I got my new server/router and ubiquiti AP in. I went to try to install pfsense to a usb stick and I keep getting errors when trying to boot it. Does anyone know a foolproof method of making a pfsense bootable usb?


----------



## cones

Are you trying to install it to the USB or make a USB installer disk? I haven't done it in a while but i remember making a USB installer and then i installed it to my HDD.

https://doc.pfsense.org/index.php/HOWTO_Install_pfSense
Should help, looking at it you have a few options burn the ISO to a cd to install, write the IMG to a USB stick to install, or install directly to a card. I would just take the IMG and write it to the USB, from Linux use DD or in windows i think it was win32diskimager.


----------



## xNovax

I got pfsense installed onto my usb stick but now the server does not want to recognize my hdd I have in it.


----------



## cones

If i remember right i think it will only recognize a couple types of partitions, try one like fat32. Your BIOS does recognize it i assume?


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cones*
> 
> If i remember right i think it will only recognize a couple types of partitions, try one like fat32. Your BIOS does recognize it i assume?


It looks like the drive I was trying to install pfsense to was having problems. When I go to reformat the drive it gives me the error "Cyclic Redundancy Check Error". Anyone know how to fix this.


----------



## Sean Webster

could be a bad sata cable/sata port


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sean Webster*
> 
> could be a bad sata cable/sata port


I tried it in the server then I bought a usb to sata plug and tried it and it gives me the same errors


----------



## cones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> I tried it in the server then I bought a usb to sata plug and tried it and it gives me the same errors


Quick Google search showed it as a failing drive. Check the SMART on it for errors.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cones*
> 
> Quick Google search showed it as a failing drive. Check the SMART on it for errors.


The drive works with GPT but not MBR. :/


----------



## cones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> The drive works with GPT but not MBR. :/


I always thought if it worked with one it would work with the other one. How did you figure that out, it would only format under GPT?


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cones*
> 
> I always thought if it worked with one it would work with the other one. How did you figure that out, it would only format under GPT?


Yes.

I have run into another problem. I shut down my window server 2012 r2 server down when I was upgrading my network and adding a UPS now when I go to restart it, it loads to a black screen with a blinking white line at the bottom.


----------



## cones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> Yes.
> 
> I have run into another problem. I shut down my window server 2012 r2 server down when I was upgrading my network and adding a UPS now when I go to restart it, it loads to a black screen with a blinking white line at the bottom.


Seems like it may not be loading the boot loader and is hanging or is and can't load windows. Did you check that it is booting to the right HDD otherwise i'm not sure what else to try.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cones*
> 
> Seems like it may not be loading the boot loader and is hanging or is and can't load windows. Did you check that it is booting to the right HDD otherwise i'm not sure what else to try.


It was indeed a problem with the bootmgr. The partition on the boot drive was not active and therefor was not getting loaded. I had to make a support ticket with Microsoft to get it fixed because I tried everything I knew.


----------



## cones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> It was indeed a problem with the bootmgr. The partition on the boot drive was not active and therefor was not getting loaded. I had to make a support ticket with Microsoft to get it fixed because I tried everything I knew.


How did you end up fixing it?


----------



## xNovax

I had to make the partition alive again then run a few commands to fix the bootmgr.


----------



## xNovax

Im having some very weird issues with squid. I installed it onto my pfsense box, then I removed it for some reason. After I had some time to go play with some packages on my router I reinstalled it and it was giving me weird errors that would not allow me to browse the internet, so I removed it again until I had some more time to play around with it. It is still removed now but I am getting entries from it in my system log.


----------



## tycoonbob

Just out of curiosity, have you tried restarting the box after your final Squid uninstall?

Also, Squid should have a service registered, so check for that and see if it still exists. It sounds to me like the uninstall failed or something broke, so manually disabling that service might help.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tycoonbob*
> 
> Just out of curiosity, have you tried restarting the box after your final Squid uninstall?
> 
> Also, Squid should have a service registered, so check for that and see if it still exists. It sounds to me like the uninstall failed or something broke, so manually disabling that service might help.


Ill try rebooting.


----------



## xNovax

This is what I get when it is installed and after a reboot,


Once I was getting that I went to restart the squid service, then once it was restarted I would go back to look at my services and it would be stopped again. I turned on service logging and it is not logging anything.

I then went to system logs and found this.


How do I run squid -z?


----------



## JMattes

Well I just finished reading through the last 29 pages of the thread and for what started out pretty simple got very complex and over my head.

So xNovax, it seems like you could of gotten away with one server but ended up with how many now 3?
If you dont mind me asking what exactly are you doing with all those VMs and the storage server?

How is your internet connection for hosting those minecraft servers? I would assume there not all localized..


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JMattes*
> 
> Well I just finished reading through the last 29 pages of the thread and for what started out pretty simple got very complex and over my head.
> 
> So xNovax, it seems like you could of gotten away with one server but ended up with how many now 3?
> If you dont mind me asking what exactly are you doing with all those VMs and the storage server?
> 
> How is your internet connection for hosting those minecraft servers? I would assume there not all localized..


Q ) Number of Servers?
A ) I have two actual servers and one chassis that has its own PSU's and SAS Expander just to hold my HDDs.

Q ) What am I doing with all of the VMs / Storage Server?
A ) Currently I only have 5 VMs. They are mostly Windows 7 with the exception of one being Windows 8.1. The VMs are as follows, a Torrenting VM - for torrenting and seeding on a separate machine so I don't get any viruses, a TC Admin VM - for hosting game servers / team speak 3 servers other than minecraft, a VM for when I need to use CAD and other intense softwares at school on my laptop, a Media Server VM - for plex home media station, and finally my minecraft server VM - for hosting my minecraft servers for friends and other people. My storage server acts as a large cloud for home and school uses. I can share files that are as big as I want with my friends and family. It is basically a large storage pool for all of the computers in my house.

Q ) Whats your internet speed like?
A ) Right now I have 120/20 and it seems to handle it just fine.


----------



## cones

Do you just use RDP for the "school" VM?


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cones*
> 
> Do you just use RDP for the "school" VM?


I have to connect to my vpn through the schools network then I remote desktop in. It works flawlessly.


----------



## cones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> I have to connect to my vpn through the schools network then I remote desktop in. It works flawlessly.


Wasn't sure if you used a VPN, I think that's the best way to do it.


----------



## tycoonbob

RDP over VPN works fine, but I prefer using an RD Gateway. No VPN needed, and RPD is running over HTTPS (port 443). Requires a SSL certificate, but I use a self-signed certificate for mine. From work or anywhere else, I can RDP to any computer on my home network.

I also use Guacamole to RDP/VNC/SSH from a web browser if I'm on a shared computer (i.e., my dads computer or the computer at my grandmothers, public computer, etc) or my Chromebook/Android tablet. Guacamole uses a HTML5 RDP client, which is awesome.

I no longer use, nor do I need, a VPN.


----------



## xNovax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tycoonbob*
> 
> RDP over VPN works fine, but I prefer using an RD Gateway. No VPN needed, and RPD is running over HTTPS (port 443). Requires a SSL certificate, but I use a self-signed certificate for mine. From work or anywhere else, I can RDP to any computer on my home network.
> 
> I also use Guacamole to RDP/VNC/SSH from a web browser if I'm on a shared computer (i.e., my dads computer or the computer at my grandmothers, public computer, etc) or my Chromebook/Android tablet. Guacamole uses a HTML5 RDP client, which is awesome.
> 
> I no longer use, nor do I need, a VPN.


VPN is also nice for when I am at school because it allows me to go on websites that would be blocked otherwise. Such as steam.


----------



## tycoonbob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> VPN is also nice for when I am at school because it allows me to go on websites that would be blocked otherwise. Such as steam.


SSH tunnel connecting to a Squid proxy VM I have at home. This is what I use at work, and I use SwitchySharp (Chrome Extension) so I it's all seemless. I forget I'm using a proxy most of the time, and it puts me on my network to get to anything I want easily (Webmin for any of my CentOS VMs, SickBeard, CouchPotato, SABnzbd+, Headphones, Bliss, Deluge, UniFi AP controller, EdgeRouter Lite webpage, Madsonic, Guacamole, etc).

Using a VPN on my work computer would just complicate things when trying to do my job, so my solution works best for me. Nothing wrong with a good ol' VPN, though!


----------



## xNovax

Here is a post that I made in the Networking and Security area. OpenVPN Problems

Maybe someone from here can help me out.


----------



## xNovax

I finally got around to replacing my PfSense box with my Edge Router Lite. The change over was fairly simple but the problem I have found is that the port forwards that I make in the port forward wizard only show up in the port forward wizard and not in the NAT or firewall settings.

Is there any way to fix this?

*EDIT* I am also having problems with ping in games. For some reason after replacing my other router I have gone from 44ms to 148ms in most games.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xNovax*
> 
> Q ) Number of Servers?
> A ) I have two actual servers and one chassis that has its own PSU's and SAS Expander just to hold my HDDs.


Looks like I am tardy to the party...
Would you mind going into more detail about how you have this set up, and what parts you decided to use? (Chasis, SAS card, connection points, etc.)


----------



## NubLock42

Hi,
I have a question for you all. I'm building a Ryzen 5 1600 gaming computer, but my current computer is an i7-7700k (not OC) with a ASUS Maximus Code and I'm looking to give it to my parents for Christmas and will be used for Home Server use. I don't think they will use it, but it's the thought that counts since they use a lot of data with their devices. Can I use this computer to build them a Home Server?


----------



## Liranan

Look at the date of this thread. You necro'd a thread that's been dead for three years.

Make a new thread or ask here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/731801/post-your-server/0_20


----------

